# Nicomon's second thousand :thumbsup:



## carolineR

Bravo *Nicomon*​ pour ces deux mille posti et quelques !

Rapidité, clarté, efficacité... Merci à toi pour tes contributions !
​


----------



## DearPrudence

*Merci pour tous ces posts utiles, précis et ________ (remplacer par la traduction de "helpful").*
*Félicitations et on attend impatiemment les autres  *​


----------



## geve

Yeah ! Nicomon, ça c'est une forera comme on les aime, toujours prête et enjouée ! Quel plaisir de te croiser dans les fils.

Aux milliers de posts à venir, donc, pour autant de rencontres chaleureuses et enrichissantes.


----------



## mickaël

Félicitations Nicomon.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Déjà ??? 
C'est génial de pouvoir toujours compter sur ton aide ici, et toujours avec le sourire en plus. 
Je note dans un coin de mon cerveau toutes les expressions que tu m'apprends au fil des jours. 
Bon posti ma belle ! Je trinque avec toi !


----------



## Nicomon

Merci les filles et Merci *Mickaël*. J'en rougis de plaisir  

*Caroline*, un merci tout spécial d'avoir démarré ce fil. Si ces superbes fleurs viennent de ton jardin, attend-moi, j'arrive dans ton Océan Indien ! 

*DearPrudence*, won't you come out to play. S'cusez... je n'ai pas pu résister... les Beatles, c'est mon adolescence. Pour traduire helpful, je te suggère « éclaircissant »  

*Geve*, hélas, je ne crois pas que je pourrais encore « twister » ainsi. Je risquerais de me donner des crampes, ou un grave tour de reins  (dites-vous ça en France, pour lumbago?)

*Karine*, ma copine, merci pour le joli dessin (mais j'aurais compris sans les vignettes, hein)  
Pour ce qui est de la boisson locale pour trinquer, j'offre un choix de bières de microbrasserie (j'aime bien l'éphémère pomme) ou dans le genre « tord boyaux » le caribou 
(je ne recommande pas... c'est épouvantable ) et bien sûr la bière d'épinette qui n'a de bière que le nom. Une épinette, c'est ça

Tiens, comme vous êtes si gentilles (gentil), je vous invite à choisir une petite douceur à ma confiserie préférée Oui, Décarie est son vrai nom... et elle vend des bonbons ! 
Et j'autorise les modos à éliminer ce lien, si vous le jugez trop commercial, bien qu'aucun prix ne soit indiqué. 

Tourlou !


----------



## emma42

Ouais, Nicomon!
Félicitations de ton amie anglaise.
C'est un grand plaisir de faire partie de ce Forum-ci avec une telle femme!
Au troisième mille!
Emma
​


----------



## 94kittycat

Salut, Nicomon! Great work! Keep it up... and congrats!


----------



## Nicomon

Merci mon amie *emma* la chouette (feminine for owl). Le plaisir est partagé. Mais ne dors-tu donc jamais? Seems to me that you're often still online, when it's already past 10:00PM here... donc en pleine nuit chez toi. And I thought I was addicted.  J'ai remarqué que t'as changé mec pour femme... You're not the first one to have been fooled my non inspired forer@ name.  

Salut *kittycat*!  Many thanks to you too. I'm looking forward to your next story. Did you ever find out exactly what kind of bag that "tapoche" thing was?


----------



## emma42

Oui, Nicomon, hélas je suis souvent chouette (good pun!); une nuit -  deux heures de sommeil, l'autre - douze heures.  Ah, mais je suis artiste!  Que faire?


----------



## anangelaway

Félicitations Nicomon !  It's a pleasure having you around, and thank you so much for your help in the forums. Well done !  
I'll try the caribou, oh well...


----------



## la reine victoria

Félicitations, Nicomon!

Mes soldats marchent pour toi.

  
​LRV​​


----------



## Punky Zoé

_*Deux mille ! 
*
*Avec un peu de retard je veux trinquer avec toi, peut-être un petit Vin de pays du Val de Montferrand*
• Nez modéré complexe, bel équilibre, matière bien mûre 

tout est dit, rien à ajouter 

P Z 
 _


----------



## Nicomon

Merci les filles 

Trust me Angel... you don't want to try the caribou. The real recipe is this :





> Le *caribou*, à ne pas confondre avec le nom québécois donné au renne (un cervidé arctique), est une boisson alcoolisée qui fut originellement popularisée à la taverne "chez Ti-Père" qui fut l'une des figures emblématiques du carnaval lors des années 1970 et 1980. *Il s'agit d'un mélange de porto, de sherry, de vodka et de brandy. *


 
For anyone interested, people typically drink it out of a cane, during the Quebec City Winter Carnival (more info in the French version) supposedly to keep warm. I prefer coffee, for the same purpose.  

La Reine, c'est ma foi beaucoup trop d'honneur. Mes soldats saluent les vôtres.  

Zoé,  je suis preneuse. Va pour le Vin du Val. On trinquera en chantant   Jos Monferrand... je traduirai du Québécois au Franco-français


----------



## RocketGirl

Un peu tard Nico... j'étais en vacances à la belle province... oui, et c'était pas mal froide !!  Mais je suis de retour à Calgary où il fait soleil et où on ne voit pas un flocon de neige.

Now that my fingers have warmed up, I can write to you and say HAPPY TWO THOUSAND !!!  Merci de tout ton aide 

Tracie


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Tracie  

At -25 ou -30C, adding to that the wind factor, ce devait en effet pas être chaud to walk on la Terrasse Dufferin (nice b & w pics!). Froid, you say? À ces températures extrêmes on dit plutôt « frette », chez nous. C'est plus froid que froid.  

Hope you had a nice stay just the same, and that you'll want to come back in the summer or fall 2008, for Quebec's 400th anniversary celebrations.

Même le Musée du Louvre sera de la fête.  

Tiens, je vous invite tous. Z'avez qu'à me donner le numéro de votre carte de crédit... et je m'occupe des réservations au Loews Le Concorde ou au Château Frontenac.


----------

